# Ryobi pressure washer with Honda GCV190 engine



## RCinMSP (Sep 25, 2017)

This machine runs fine at full power when spraying and while idling. However, the choke must remain 3/4 of the way to the Run position at all times. The thread at the link below says the this means the engine is running too lean. Just to be clear, does that mean, it's not getting enough gas? Or, could that also mean that it's getting too much air?
http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/18761-carburetor-requires-3-4-choke.html

Is the machine not running at full power when the choke is at the 3/4 or slightly more position, almost to the Run position? If it is running at full power, maybe I don't need to fix this?

I have taken the carburetor apart many, many times and I am certain there are no obstructions in the carb. I cleaned out the fuel tank and the fuel filter which is in the fuel line coming from the tank. I got new fuel. I put in a new spark plug and checked the gap.

There is a black tube coming from the top of the engine, the top of the tube is obstructed, I'm not sure where it's coming from but the tube fastens into the plastic piece that attaches to the outside of the carb and it seems to bring air, maybe warm air, into the carb. If this were blocked would that cause the problem?

An important note, I'm not sure about the gasket sets and which gaskets go where. In the image below, #18 is made from gasket type material, is #18 supposed to have gasket #13 on either side of it? The gaskets cost almost as much as a new carb, but, I don't think a new carb comes with gaskets. Can I use Permatex or Locktite gasket maker in a tube in place of the gaskets?


----------



## RCinMSP (Sep 25, 2017)

sorry the image didn't upload the first time


----------

